# Greek Citizenship



## mirisisa (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone! I'm new to this forum, so bear with me =)

I'm 19 years old and I'm from New York. I am acquiring Greek citizenship by descent very soon.
Contrary to other people, I am actually looking forward to conscription. I know that since I am residing in the USA, as long as I don't stay in Greece for longer than 6 months per calendar year, I do not have to go to the Army. 
I may, however, end up staying in Greece for longer than 6 months, due to the possibility of studying abroad or research. I know this means that I would have to participate in the draft.
I've heard that for people residing abroad, there is a minimum amount of 3 months that I would have to serve. I want to serve this time over this summer coming up. I'm not really sure exactly how the system works, so I was curious if anyone had any more information
Also, the Internet is surprisingly pretty dry of information about personal experiences of conscription. Anyone have any stories to share, any advice?

Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate your responses.


----------



## yui333 (Feb 23, 2010)

well i'm a greek, and have been in the greek navy for 9 months. Let me tell you one thing, the minimum you can serve is 6 months. It's always better to check with the army offices to see how long you will have to serve.

let me tell you about the navy. well, i was drafted in May 2008. First day was really tiresome and generally pretty bad. The 15 day "pre training" phase was also the worst time in the army. You generally clean toilets, kitchens, floors, and whatever else you can think of. You shoot 5 bullets with an M1 or a G3 rifle if you're lucky. 

After the "pre-training" time, and when you start becoming an older member, it gets more relaxed. Let me tell you something. I was first in Piraeus, and every morning i would inform them that i'm in the base, and then just go out with a few of my friends for a few drinks, or if i'm tired - just go home and sleep  They did catch me a few times but nothing too bad happened. 

Even when you're an older member, you will have to stand guard in some checkpoints. There are some good checkpoints, which contain beds, air conditioning, and magazines. There are also some worse ones which don't even have electricity or water. As you become an older member they start putting you in better checkpoints. 

I actually managed to get caught sleeping while supposedly standing on guard. but that's a whole other story.


Anyway, i had loads of fun in the greek navy, but it was generally a tiresome experience. Some days were awesome, while some others were horrible.


Oh and one more thing, if you can - don't go in, in summer. Ask to be drafted in August/September.


If you have any questions, you can ask


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm a woman so I have no personal experience with this but I just wanted to mention a website that you may find interesting / useful. Sorry if it comes out looking weird but it should click ?????? it deals specifically with the Greek army conscription experience. They have a forum also.


----------



## rkwynia (Feb 23, 2010)

*6 Months in Greece per year*

You said, "I know that since I am residing in the USA, as long as I don't stay in Greece for longer than 6 months per calendar year, I do not have to go to the Army". I just want to clarify this statement for you. You cannot stay more than 3 months (calculated time even if you make multiple trips)within a 6 months period of time. You cannot stay 6 consecutive months straight!!! A visitors visa is only good for 3 months. The 3 months time refers to the Schengen area of Europe, not ONLY Greece. So jumping the border into say Switzerland does not reset your calculated time. If you do not know what the Schengen area is do some internet research. Basically its the EU. If you plan to study here make sure you take a students visa thru the Greek Embassy in the USA before you come. Afta!


----------

